# Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

The parts manager of my dealership noticed an interesting looking item when browsing through the ETKA (Electronic Parts Catalog) for the Phaeton, and he brought it to my attention. Neither one of us were really sure what it was, so we ordered one, to find out.
Turns out it is a really nifty gadget, a little tarpaulin that is normally hidden in a pocket just inside the trunk, but easily pops out to protect the back bumper when heavy objects are loaded into the trunk. It has a cord on it that automatically folds it back up, sort of like a venetian blind, and stows it in a storage pocket when you are done with it.
I am quite impressed with this little goodie. Personally, I don't have much use for it, but my wife has difficulty loading a folding walker (for my mother-in-law) into the trunk, and this little cover will protect the back bumper against scratches and scuffs that would otherwise happen when my wife loads this walker into the trunk. I think it will also be useful for protecting the bumper when my wife is doing grocery shopping, and is having the groceries loaded in the trunk by the kids who work at the grocery store. They are not always careful to avoid dragging boxes across the trunk sill-plate.
Below are some pictures. I'm not sure what the cost in America will be, in Canada, it lists for CAD $ 257.-, which is about USD $200.- This seems to me to be a bit overpriced for what the thing is, but it is certainly a lot cheaper than getting the back bumper repainted.
Michael
*ETKA Catalog Listing - see item #20*








*What the complete assembly looks like*
_Please disregard the white blotches on the photos that follow, it was snowing when I took the photos._








*Detail of attachment clip at each end*
_These clips snap into the cargo tie down rings at the back of the trunk cavity. They do not interfere with using the same rings for additional purposes, such as the cargo net or tie down straps._








*Installed, with the extensible flap stowed in the pocket.*
_This is what it looks like when you are not using it._








*Extended for cargo loading, protecting the rear bumper against scuffs*








*To retract it, you just grab the little cord, and pull...*








*...and the whole thing folds back up into its storage pocket.*








*This is the part number.*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (PanEuropean)*

There is a bit of additional information about this part at this post: In-Cabin Fire Extinguisher. The parts information shown above is from a North American parts catalog, the parts information shown on the Fire Extinguisher post is from a European parts catalog.
Michael


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (PanEuropean)*

I ordered this and several other parts, including the trunk lid reflective triangle kit, with a West Coast dealer who does discounts over the phone.
Price on the bumper cover, which my wife has absolutely demanded, $130. Only problem, this cover "is not available" and "it is not known when will it be" and they would not take the order for this particular piece at all.
He did say that the part is a valid North America component and that it "has not expired." 
Hopefully I can source it elsewhere.


----------



## philboyj (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (PanEuropean)*

Maybe I could also use this when I park my car in the NY parking garages.







Over a period of time the dings start adding up!!


----------



## PassaTT (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (philboyj)*

Very nifty gadget. Not much use for me either as the Stonegard covering on the rear bumper works great too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (PassaTT)*

I have placed an order for one today. I will let you know how long it takes for me to receive the cover. I am hoping it may fit some other models as well.


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (Itzmann)*

What did you pay for the reflective triangle kit... is it easy to install?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (dzier)*

Triangle information is here: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit, information about other OEM equipment retrofits can be found here: Phaeton Upgrades and Modifications After Delivery - Discussions, Photos and 'How-To's'.
Michael


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (PassaTT)*

David,
What is this "Stonegard" of which you speak?








Thank you,


----------



## PassaTT (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (pirateat50)*

Hi David,
It's a clear protective film that can be applied to painted surfaces to protect them without damaging the paint. They make pre-cut kits for hundreds of cars and there is a network of professional installers that can do an awesome job of applying it to your car.
I have worked with them on my last three cars to have them install full kits the day that I have taken delivery to ensure that I am covering a pristine finish. This is especially useful on black cars where little chips show up.
A full kit covers the front bumper/grill area, about 12 inches of the hood, the leading edges of the front fender lips, the front of the sideview mirrors and the flat top of the rear bumper where it tends to get scratched from dragging things in and out of the trunk. It also includes covering for the door handle cups (lots of fine fingernail scratches show up in there over time, and extra-thick layers on the headlights. 
A full kit is not cheap but is usually less than $1000 installed and is well worth it in the long run in my opinion. For instance, I have it on my R32 Golf and i fully expect to get top dollars when I sell it (which is now, unfortunately) because of the pristine paint job.
See Stoneguard's site http://stoneguard.com/
HTH!
David


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (PassaTT)*

Stoneguard (3M Protective Film) does have its merits, as David explained above, but you need to be aware that once you put the stuff on a car, you can't expect to be able to take it off in 2 or 3 years time and have a pristine looking car without a single rock chip on it.
The film does remove fairly easily just by pulling it off and using a water and IPA mix to get rid of the adhesive residue. Removing it is not a problem. The problem is that the film blocks some UV and IR light from reaching the paint, thus, if you ever remove it, you will see a difference in colour between the paint that was protected by the film, and the adjoining area that was NOT protected by the film.
As long as you don't object to having the film on the car forever, and possibly needing to renew (remove and replace) the film about once every 5 years due to deterioration of the film (yellowing, scratching, etc.), the stuff is wonderful and does everything it promises to do. I had it installed on my 2002 Golf and was very happy with it.
I didn't put it on my Phaeton, because I figured there wasn't a whole lot of aesthetic difference between looking at the occasional rock chip (maybe) or looking at this friggin' film every day (for sure). Which, I suppose, just proves that like most other things, it's really a matter of personal preference whether you choose it or not. Just be aware that if you do install the stuff, you're going to be stuck with it for the life of the car.
Michael


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (PanEuropean)*

Thanks for the comments on Stonegard.
I had been considering covering my headlamp assemblies with a protective film. 
The Phaeton is the first car I have had that has "plastic" headlamps, and I do not know how will they will hold up. I see other "lesser" cars (forgive my elitist pig attitude!) running about with nearly opaque plastic lenses and I can only wonder if that will be the case for my car in six or seven years.
Have any forum members used Stonegard on a similar product just for the headlamps? 
Am I being overly concerned?
Thanks,


----------



## PassaTT (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_The problem is that the film blocks some UV and IR light from reaching the paint, thus, if you ever remove it, you will see a difference in colour between the paint that was protected by the film, and the adjoining area that was NOT protected by the film.


Michael, I and everyone else on this board respects your opinions and statements of fact implicitly. So when I read this I became quite alarmed as that is the first time I have ever heard a statement like that made about Stonguard and it's long-term affect on a car. Can you please site some verifiable sources that back up that claim? In particular, I would be interested in cases where Stonguard was applied by a certified installer and the paint on the car was impacted (or not, actually) by UV rays? I am particularly interested in how Stonguard handled those cases. I have always thought that Stonguard was a sensible and nearly seamless way to protect my paint and that it's application would add resale value. Your statement would lead me to believe the opposite.
David


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (PassaTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassaTT* »_ I have always thought that Stonguard was a sensible and nearly seamless way to protect my paint and that it's application would add resale value. 


Stoneguard is a great way to protect your paint, but difficult to remove after it has been on the car for some years. Futhermore, the paint not covered by Stoneguard will have faded. I have been the SM at a high end European boutique dealership and have seen this many times first hand.
~PC


----------



## PassaTT (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (PhaetonChix)*

Thanks for that anecdotal evidence. Are there any references on line that we can see that outlines the problems and the manufacturer's resolution? 
All the statements I am reading so far have been stating that there is UV protection in the film to prevent it from being damaged/yellowed by the sun but it is expressly designed to let UV rays through to the paint to avoid exactly the problem you have observed.
Were the issues you saw with Stonguard and their 3M film? 
PS, I and everyone else on the net appear not to know how to spell this name which is why I have spelled it differently so many times


----------



## PassaTT (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (PassaTT)*

As a follow up, I have contacted Stongard (this is the correct spelling) and related the debate issues to them. I asked them for clarification and warranty assurance on the issue.
I'll report back what I learned.
At the end of the day, I am not all that concerned because my two vehicles are not likely to be affected. They are black and silver, live in Seattle and spend a good portion of daylight hours in covered parking. Never-the-less, perception is everything and I want flesh this out.
David


----------



## PassaTT (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (pirateat50)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pirateat50* »_Have any forum members used Stonegard on a similar product just for the headlamps? 


I have X-Pel covering on the headlights of my TT. By the time I learned about Stongard at the turn of the century, the nose had already been sandblasted too much to cover, including the plastic lenses. I was more concerned about a broken light however as replacement lamp assemblies are quite expensive!
I installed it myself and I regret it as I did a poor job and even today there are bubbles that I have not been able to get out. When I complete the body modifications on the car I will likely cover the whole nose.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (PassaTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassaTT* »_Can you please site some verifiable sources that back up that claim? ... I have always thought that Stonguard was a sensible and nearly seamless way to protect my paint and that it's application would add resale value. Your statement would lead me to believe the opposite.

Hi David:
I'm not saying there is anything inherently wrong with the 3M Paint Protection Film. As far as I can tell, based on my own experience with this film (on my 2002 Golf, and seeing it on other cars), the film does everything it is supposed to do, and it does it well.
The point I was trying to make is that you cannot put the stuff on when the car is new, drive the car for 3 years, and then peel it off the day before you trade the car in, expecting to then see a painted surface that is as pristine as it was the day you bought the car. The film will come off easily enough, and the adhesive residue can be removed easily enough, however, the painted surface that was underneath the film will not have been exposed to the atmosphere and to sunlight the same way the rest of the painted surfaces on the car will have been. Because of this, you will likely see a difference in the appearance of the paint between the surfaces that were protected with the film, and the surfaces that were not protected by the film.
This is of no concern if you apply the film and plan to leave it in place. After 3 years (the length of a typical lease), the film will still be in good condition and the car can be traded in with the film in place - the presence of the film will probably be considered a benefit at trade-in time. All I was trying to say is that it is not something you can put on, leave in place for a few years, then remove.
In my industry (aviation), we use this film all the time, for protection of radomes and the forward facing surfaces of landing gear legs. The automotive use of this film was actually an offshoot of aviation use, which is what 3M developed the film for in the first place.
The film sometimes peels off of parts of the aircraft - probably because if it is exposed to a stream of raindrops, ice pellets, or sand at 300+ MPH, the adhesive fails. This is unlikely to happen with cars. On many occasions, I have had to remove the existing film, clean the surface, and apply new film. That is where I noticed the difference in appearance of the paint between the surfaces that were protected, and the adjoining surfaces that were not protected.
There is a bit more information about the film at these URLs: 
3M Film - Automotive
3M Film - Aircraft
I have also attached a PDF file from 3M that describes the film. In the very first paragraph of their description, 3M states that the film protects the paint from weathering. If you have part of the paint exposed to weathering for several years, and part of the paint protected from weathering for several years, you can expect to see a difference between the paint surfaces if the film is removed.

Michael


----------



## PassaTT (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael,
As usual, very nice detail in your post, thank you for the additional information, references and background on the matter. I completely agree that an exposed painted surface will have more wear than an unexposed surface, and if not properly taken care of, the two surface areas would be different when the film is removed. The wear would be from touching, dirt, repeated washings, road-grime, acid rain, etc. This is all to be expected and is logical to me.
The portion of your original statement that concerned me, and that PhaetonChix backed up, was that the film did not allow UV to pass through and therefore the rest of the car would fade over time while the covered surfaces would not. I can only find information to the contrary of that point. The reason I am belaboring that point is because I believe that it is entirely possible to maintain a new looking surface finish through proper care and maintentance so that any difference over the long term would be negligible. One cannot say the same thing about UV fade mismatch.
David


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (dzier)*

David,
Sorry it took this long to reply, I only received my order today, with the price breakdown:
$40.87 Triangle
$11.08 Mounting bracket
$1.06 two nuts
$0.64 2 screws
Cheeers,


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (Itzmann)*

I ordered one of the trunk protective cover for stock. I will post when it arrives. I am guessing 2-3 weeks. Does anyone actually have one? Does it work well? How wide is it? I am wondering if it will work on other models.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (VWPartsManager)*

I just put one in David's car yesterday -- it's very cool and seems as though it would work well. I like it enough I'm going to order one for my Passat!


----------



## wpg2.0T (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (VWPartsManager)*

Did you get the cover yet?
Part Number and cost if you would be so kind.
Cheers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (WINNIPEGGLX)*

Great part!!!
You can order here.

http://www.oempl.us


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (dzier)*

We do offer this, but I only have one at the moment. It is really a cool piece, btw.
If someone steps forward and buys it, I will order several more to keep on hand.


----------



## wpg2.0T (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (OEMpl.us)*

I only saw the clear protective Rear Bumper cover on your site?
I am interested in the "Roll-Out" one that was shown.
Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bobschneider (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (OEMpl.us)*

Hi. I just tried to order the triangle reflector on your site. It told me that the cheapest shipping, UPS ground, was almost $100! Is that an error, or is the triangle a lot heavier than it looks?
Thanks


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (bobschneider)*

Bob:
FWIW, the triangle and all the associated parts are available for order from any VW dealer in North America - they do not need to be imported from Europe. I got my triangle from my local VW dealer.
Just be double - triple - quadruple sure that you get the EXACT correct size screws with the mounting bracket for the triangle. All the part numbers and the directions for installation are at the top of this thread.
Michael


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (bobschneider)*

Okay, we sold three of them in the span of two hours. More on order apparently!!









_Quote, originally posted by *WINNIPEGGLX* »_I only saw the clear protective Rear Bumper cover on your site?
I am interested in the "Roll-Out" one that was shown.
Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Here you go. Click the pic...


_Quote, originally posted by *bobschneider* »_Hi. I just tried to order the triangle reflector on your site. It told me that the cheapest shipping, UPS ground, was almost $100! Is that an error, or is the triangle a lot heavier than it looks?
Thanks

It's *REALLY* heavy.







Actually, it's a website error. Fixed now!!


_Modified by OEMpl.us at 11:42 AM 5-3-2006_


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Protective Cover for Bumper - Question*

Hi!
So I need some help with this.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1863188 
Now I have got one of those bumper protectors ordered, so far so good, used the part code that all the NA guys have used…
Tried to install it at the dealer, but it will not fit my UK MY2007, the bar is too short to fit the fixing loops in the boot, what gives?







Can someone please measure the distance between the loops and how long you bar in the bumper protector is?
I will then compare with my car. The cover was left with dealer as it did not fit anyway, but I will forward them the info... 
Most strange...








Regards
Johan


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

78 CM for my 2005 UK car, that's the closest pionts of the chrome surround .
You got me out in the rain & gales to do that.


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (stevieB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevieB* »_78 CM for my 2005 UK car, that's the closest pionts of the chrome surround .
You got me out in the rain & gales to do that.

LOL, thanks for that! 
Now, are any of the NAR Phaetons different?
rgds
Johan


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Protective Cover for Bumper - Question (Realist42)*

Johan:
There has been no change of any kind in vehicle measurements between introduction in 2003 and the present time. My guess is that the part is not the correct size... I suggest that you ask the dealer to order a second one and then compare the two.
Michael


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: Protective Cover for Bumper - Question (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Johan:
There has been no change of any kind in vehicle measurements between introduction in 2003 and the present time. My guess is that the part is not the correct size... I suggest that you ask the dealer to order a second one and then compare the two.
Michael

OK, thought as much, it was most strange, and just wanted to ask around first before getting them to ship more units. I'll get them to get me a new unit and see if that one fits better.
Best regards
Johan


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Protective Cover for Bumper - Question (Realist42)*

Johan,
There is a similar product made for the B6 Passat. Perhaps you rec'd one of those by mistake? Ask them to double-check the p/n when they order. It should be 3D5 860 830.
~Rich


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Protective Cover for Bumper - Question (OEMpl.us)*

Rich, I'd like to buy a chrome strip to stick on the interface between the trunk lid and the bumper - to be affixed to the bumper. That would protect the paint without having to unfurl the roll up 'shade' protection. On my car, the scuffed area on the bumper cover is less than an inch high but runs the full width of the trunk opening. Might be an Audi or VW source for this?


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Protective Cover for Bumper - Question (Paldi)*

Fred,
Kamei has made these trunk sills for nearly every VW model. Except Phaeton. I have not seen another supplier for them. Have you thought about doing a Laminex (or similar) product?


----------



## palladino (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Protective Cover for Bumper - Question (Realist42)*

Hi Johan
Check to see if they have not supplied a Passat one by mistake, as I still have my passat cover and it does not fit the phaeton, even though it looks very similar.
Check the distance, as near as possible 780mm

Regards

Peter


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper, when loading trunk (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_*Extended for cargo loading, protecting the rear bumper against scuffs*









I just received my "bumper protector" from David Z., along with some gorgeous wood grab handles I can't wait to install.
Looking at the device which folds down over the rear bumper, I can't help but think that protecting the bumper from scuffs is merely a side-benefit of it's operation. Sure, it will protect against any momentary contacts, but given the thickness, and the fact that it will move if something is slid across it, I started to wonder what it's main purpose might be.
Then it dawned on me.
It's not there to protect the bumper from anything you'll be dragging across it as it is to protect your trousers, skirt, jeans, etc., from any dirt on the bumper with which you might come into contact -- something of great benefit to those of us in the frigid north who harvest a year's worth of margarita salt off our vehicles after a good snow.
Once again, the car looking out for you!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

"Then it dawned on me.

It's not there to protect the bumper from anything you'll be dragging across it as it is to protect your trousers, skirt, jeans, etc., from any dirt on the bumper with which you might come into contact -- something of great benefit to those of us in the frigid north who harvest a year's worth of margarita salt off our vehicles after a good snow."


Heh.

That also dawned on me but in winter 2010, four years after we bought the bumper cover for our Phaeton, when we first drove our Touareg to Canada in winter and I got my jeans all muddy from loading and unloading baggage in the trunk above the muddy and salty trunk. Oh how I missed the Phaeton then!

But truth be told we never used the bumper cover on Phaeton after we tried it a couple of times on runs to the airport. It was quite useless on our clean Phaeton in spotless Miami downtown.


----------

